# Metapop / Native Instruments x Galaxy Instruments - Produce This No. 152



## Leslie Fuller (May 9, 2022)

Another scoring challenge, this time from Native Instruments x Galaxy Instruments in association with Metapop. Challenge ends on May 18th!

See page linked below for details:





__





metapop







metapop.com





Also, Native Instruments “Setting the Scene with Galaxy Instruments” video:


----------



## Composerbell (May 9, 2022)

So, call me dumb, but t they require you to use specific sounds/presets? Because they don’t seem to say so, but then they mention certain products at discount for the duration of the competition, and in one spot it seems to mention “provided presets” as well…?


----------



## gamma-ut (May 9, 2022)

I think they've just copied over the instructions from previous contests: there are no presets in the downloaded ZIP, just the MP4 for the video. So I think you can use what you like.


----------



## Mr Sakitumi (May 16, 2022)

I actually downloaded this last night and started working on something.
Compared to most of the previous comps, it’s such a pleasure to be working on a short 45sec clip, with no dialogue and no foley.


----------



## Mr Sakitumi (May 17, 2022)

Here is my entry, Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Instrugramm (May 18, 2022)

Definitely a fun one.


----------



## Remnant (May 18, 2022)

Here is my entry for this one. It was fun. Thanks Galaxy Instruments and Metapop.


----------



## Alfeus Aditya (May 18, 2022)

Here is mine! Accept all suggestions for my better future


----------



## pranic (May 19, 2022)

Flying by the seat of my pants. I sat down with 36 minutes to the deadline for submission (and likely missed it by a minute). Anyway, it was fun to try to do _something_ with little to no time. My biggest regret was not fading out at the end, but... time. (between work, and two power outages in my neighbourhood today... I had some constraints)



Congrats to everyone who entered. I've seen some really great entries! Mine, on the other hand? Not my best work... but 36 minutes from start to finish.


----------



## JokerOne (May 19, 2022)

I really would love to see more competitions like this. 
No entry fee, and no real push to use a company's own software/VST. 
The prizes can be simple. I don't think most people are doing this for the prizes (but I would like a copy of Quartet..) 
Considering the prizes, this should be a very cheap way for companies to introduce/advertise their own products to the customers most likely to buy them. One idea would be to give all entries a discount code for future purchases of those VSTs. 

Good luck to everyone who entered.


----------



## Real Mirage (May 19, 2022)

My entry here~


Saw it two days ago. I like the shortness of the video, gives me no pressure hahaha


----------



## pranic (May 19, 2022)

Alfeus Aditya said:


> Here is mine! Accept all suggestions for my better future



Your timing is impeccible! Nicely done!


----------



## jontom (May 19, 2022)

Hi guys! It’s nice to be here 
Here’s my entry


----------



## Alfeus Aditya (May 20, 2022)

pranic said:


> Your timing is impeccible! Nicely done!


Thank you very much for your appreciation


----------



## RuhanS (May 21, 2022)

here is my entry


----------



## pranic (May 23, 2022)

RuhanS said:


> here is my entry



Nice! Really great tension, evolving into the heart beats!


----------



## RudyS (May 29, 2022)

My take. Of course too late to officially enter the compitition, but I had fun nonetheless.


----------



## RuhanS (May 29, 2022)

RudyS said:


> My take. Of course too late to officially enter the compitition, but I had fun nonetheless.



really nice, i think u should add something unsettling with everything else in the start.Drums are great i wonder if u made them in a synth?


----------



## RudyS (May 29, 2022)

RuhanS said:


> really nice, i think u should add something unsettling with everything else in the start.


yeah, maybe a nice idea.


----------

